# New YB Loft @ FDL



## Feathered Dragons

I just got started on my new YB loft today. I'm not a mob flyer so it doesn't need to be very big, 8X8. I only had about 4 hours to work so I didn't get alot done but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That looks great


----------



## orock

Looking good so far,keep us posted how are your barless blues coming along.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Are you going to be moving the loft outside when you finish it? Looking great so far!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Yeah I'll be taking it out later. A buddy of mine said I could build it in his shop since you never can tell what the weather is going to be. Also I can work on it any time of day or night. Once I'm done we will move it to my house and set it with his front end loader. It's nice to have a friend with a saw mill.


----------



## Greek Boy

Feathered Dragons- Your new loft is coming along really nice. It must be great to be able to work on it indoors and when ever you want. You are very fortunate to have such a friend. The very best to you during your construction. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*2nd day of work*

I haven't been able to work on the loft due to a death in the family but I did manage to get over this morning to do a little. I finished framing and got it all squared up. I moved the loft outside to get ready for the trusses. There isn't enough headroom to put the roof on and get it out of the building. I started to build the roof trusses but ran out of time. I hope to get back over to get them done and set after the funeral today.


----------



## almondman

Now that's a loft! certainly isn't going to go anywhere. Please keep the pictures coming.

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, Sorry for the loss in your family.

That looks like something I would build. You wont have to worry about one of them pa tornadoes taking that.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Hey Shady, hope you don't mind but I am stealin some of your ideas. Once I get it done I'll have you over to check it out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That sound great, I love visiting other lofts. Feel free to use what ever you want, that's the reason for all my posts, so people can use my ideas, if they wish.


----------



## Rafael/PR

very strong build loft , nice work and sorry for your loss


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Just got home. The trusses are made and set. Tomorrow I'll start the siding. I figure I'll take the rest of the week off from work to try and get it done.


----------



## PigeonVilla

wow thats more wood then they would use on a house for framing ,its gonna last a few lifetimes there ,cant wait to see it when its done .


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Not a whole lot farther but did get some work done today. It takes time when you have to make your own boards but it beats paying the price of retail.


----------



## orock

Looking real good!


----------



## Zippy

Wow, I really like that.


----------



## spirit wings

someone knows how to build a pigeon loft in Dover pa!..


----------



## RMckin5324

Wow, that looks great. You guys in PA seam to be pretty good at building these lofts. 

--Rick McKinney
Outside of Boston


----------



## almondman

Looking gooood!.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks everyone. Tomorrow will pretty much be a painting day. It will be two colors so that it matches my home. All the trim and batten strips are cut but it will need painted before it is installed. The only reason the roof isn't on yet is because a builder I know said he will have left overs that will do the whole thing. I'll be going over to his place Saturday to pick everything up.


----------



## Pijlover

Feathered Dragons said:


> Thanks everyone. Tomorrow will pretty much be a painting day. It will be two colors so that it matches my home. All the trim and batten strips are cut but it will need painted before it is installed. The only reason the roof isn't on yet is because a builder I know said he will have left overs that will do the whole thing. I'll be going over to his place Saturday to pick everything up.


awsome, you must be enjoying it

BTW, how much it costs you?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I don't know how much I have in it right now. I do know that the batten board siding is half the cost of T-111 and it will look alot nicer. It is more work though.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice job Mark, I like it.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks Gary. I spent a good 7 hours staining it today. That barn siding sucked it up. I got some of the trim done so that I can get the roof on tomorrow. I didn't bother to take a picture today since it looks the same other than it has some color.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

What kind of roof are you going with. Anything you go with will look good on that loft.


----------



## diaper

Hi, loft looks great and I can see that it has been constructed to earth quake requirements. Is there no light frame construction codes in your area!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Well I had hoped to get more done today than I did but it's a little tough when your by yourself. Tomorrow I will get the roof done for sure.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21527


----------



## Feathered Dragons

RMckin5324 said:


> Wow, that looks great. You guys in PA seam to be pretty good at building these lofts.
> 
> --Rick McKinney
> Outside of Boston


I don't know it must be something in the water.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Day 6*

The roof is done but back to my job tomorrow. I hope to get some more painted this week after work. I figure it will take me about 2 more weeks till I get it done.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21533
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21534
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21535


----------



## almondman

Very impressive!


----------



## billyr70

Looking good man.


----------



## crazyboy

I like it. Perhaps I missed it, but what are the dimensions.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

The loft is 8x8. It will have a 7' ceiling after the slate floor is installed.


----------



## crazyboy

Feathered Dragons said:


> The loft is 8x8. It will have a 7' ceiling after the slate floor is installed.


Awesome, thanks. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

There isn't much to see right now. It's just a lot of trim painting. I only have about 3 hours to work on it every night after work. I hope to have the outside done by Saturday.


----------



## RMckin5324

I want to thank you for your details of your loft, between you & Shady I've gotten a bunch of good ideas. I'm think of building one like yours by 8 x 6 with a door on the front and the rest of it a landing board. I'm currently playing with different configurations to get the most out of the least.

--Rick McKinney
Outside of Boston


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I would have liked to build it bigger but if I did I would need to get a building permit. Permits mean they want to know what your building and that means they might not want me to have pigeons. I get along with my neighbors so there's no problem there.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

All the trim and battens are finally painted. Tomorrow they are calling for rain so I'll try and work between the drops.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

No work going to happen today with all this rain. Maybe I should start to build an ark.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I'm with ya there. I can't get anything done either.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Looks like tomorrow afternoon might be OK to get a little done.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

As soon as I get off work today I'll head over to get some work done on the loft. With all the rain over the weekend I wanted to let things dry out a little. I'll post some new pictures later tonight when I get home.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It better be good, making us wait all this time. LOL


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Sorry Gary It's not that good but at least the windows are in and 3 of the sides are done.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21858
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21859


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, That realy looks nice, you did a great job.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks but I still have a ways to go. It just isn't enough hours in the day to get it done. Since it looks like we might get some rain tomorrow I'll get it wired up after work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, If you are going to do the slat floors let me know and I will give you the distance between the slats in the old loft the poop drops through that one a little better than the new loft because they are further apart. I used treated strips on the one in the old loft and pine in the new one. There's only 1 year on the pine one and 5 on the treated one. but they both look fine.


----------



## egpigeon

What a nice loft ... good work


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mark, If you are going to do the slat floors let me know and I will give you the distance between the slats in the old loft the poop drops through that one a little better than the new loft because they are further apart. I used treated strips on the one in the old loft and pine in the new one. There's only 1 year on the pine one and 5 on the treated one. but they both look fine.


Yeah Gary let me know how wide you made them. I'll be making mine out of red oak. They have a bunch of split boards that they were going to burn so I can rip the slats out of them. THX


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ok, It's raining here again


----------



## Feathered Dragons

See I told ya.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Well I got everything wired up and now the next step will be to finish the inside. Sorry no pictures tonight, I figure no one wants to see any of interior wiring.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

The outside is done. I won't be putting the aviary on till I transport it to my home. I mounted the ceiling lights and all the wiring is complete. Tomorrow I will insulate the whole thing and get the filter box made for the roof exhaust fan (thanks for that idea Shadybug). I still have 3 or 4 days till my interior boards come out of the kiln so that is the only hold up. Sorry folks but no pics tonight, ran out of daylight.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, Use the cheep green filters they let air flow better.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mark, Use the cheep green filters they let air flow better.


Yeah I got the cheap filters.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I didn't get much of anything done as I had planed. I got a late start and had to leave early. I did take a few picture for you guys but its not much to really see.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21897
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21898
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21899
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21900


----------



## orock

Thanks for keeping us updated with pics, Awesome looking loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice job, I like the lights


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice job, I like the lights


Thanks, they had a change order when we were putting the lights in at Harley so they said I could have them.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Good News*

I just got the call that my interior lumber is out of the kiln and ready to be installed. This weekend I should be able to get the whole thing done.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I guess I shouldn't say done but enough that we can move it to my home.


----------



## Greek Boy

Feathered Dragons- Loft is coming along really nice. Can't wait to see the finished product. Good luck with with all your endeavors. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks, I'll have some new pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*It's getting there*

I have to help my buddy run his mill to pay for the lumber but I did get a good bit done today. I'd do more tomorrow but my loft at home needs cleaned and then there's the whole Easter thing. I think I'm coming down the home stretch. Here's a few pics for you to check out. Just remember, I'm not building a church so it doesn't need to be perfect.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21970
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21971
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21972
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21973
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21974
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21975
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21976


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I looks good Mark


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks Gary


----------



## almondman

Very nice interior. I know people who would kill to have walls as nicely done as yours. I see what you, Zippy, and Shadybug mean when you say to take your time and plan well ahead.


----------



## Zippy

Thanks almondman for including me in there, not sure I deserve it though .


----------



## Zippy

Beautiful loft btw!


----------



## Greek Boy

Feathered Dragons Loft- very nice and neat job. Wish you all the best with your new loft.
Nick..


----------



## almondman

Zippy said:


> Thanks almondman for including me in there, not sure I deserve it though .


You more or less led by example!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks everyone. I am going to have a busy week with other things so I don't know how much I will get done on the loft but next weekend it will be done for sure.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Working with the flu*

I've had a bad case of the flu since Thursday but I did manage to get some work done tonight even though I didn't feel up to it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22120
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22121
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22122
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22123
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22124


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Really nice Mark, You can be proud of that.


----------



## diaper

Hi mark, the loft is looking great. All you need is a single bed, TV and a fridge for the grog and you would have a great pad. Then give the pigeons the flick. Regards Barri.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

diaper said:


> Hi mark, the loft is looking great. All you need is a single bed, TV and a fridge for the grog and you would have a great pad. Then give the pigeons the flick. Regards Barri.


Thanks. My wife said we should put it by our pool to use as a changing room. I told her that's what the house is for.


----------



## diaper

Hi Mark, if the loft is by your pool the birds will love to bath in it. They will bob around like little ducks on the pond. It would be best if you didn’t mention this to the wife. Have you arranged to get stock birds? Unfortunately I will be unable to help you because of my location! Approach the local flyers they should be prepared to gift you some stock birds. Talk to the flyers with the best results.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

diaper said:


> Hi Mark, if the loft is by your pool the birds will love to bath in it. They will bob around like little ducks on the pond. It would be best if you didn’t mention this to the wife. Have you arranged to get stock birds? Unfortunately I will be unable to help you because of my location! Approach the local flyers they should be prepared to gift you some stock birds. Talk to the flyers with the best results.


This isn't my only loft, I have another one for my breeders/OB's. This one is for my YB race team.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Very Long Day*

It was one very long day. I started at 7 am and worked till 8:30 tonight. The only break I took was to run back home to feed and water the birds. Tomorrow we will be loading it on the trailer and getting ready to move it to my home on Sunday. I'm not going to get into all the details of what I did today due to the fact that I'm beat. You can check out the picture if you like.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22148
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22147
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22149
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22150
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22151
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22152
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22153


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, Really nice job. The floors are going to be perfect. Good luck with the move, I hope everything goes well for you. Beautiful job. Gary


----------



## almondman

Couldn't agree more. Great job on your loft. Thanks for the updates. If you, Shadybug, and Zippy ever wanted to give up your day jobs, you could make a fortune building lofts for others.


----------



## Greek Boy

Feathered Dragons- I must agree, your loft is coming out beautifully. Looks like you thought of everything for a healthy enviroment for your birds. One question if I may? It looks like your going for V-perches. Do you prefer these to box perches? I have always found that its harder to catch a bird with v-perches and tends to make the flock a little wild when you enter. Box perches surrounds each bird and gives them their own private territory and makes them easier to handle. This is just an observation I have made over the years. Again a great job and should be very proud of your construction skills. Almondman is right, You, Shadybug Loft, and Zippy could make a good living constructing lofts for fanciers. All the best-Nick..


----------



## JT

Beautiful work. Congrats!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

We got the loft moved today since they are calling for rain all day Sunday. I didn't get to take any pictures of the move but one of the guys that helped said he got some. As soon as I get them from him I'll post them. I'll be moving the YB's in soon. I'm ready for this project to come to an end.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*YB's Are Moving In*

I got everything done on the inside and started moving the YB's in. I need a break in the weather so I can finish the aviary. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22162
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22163
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22161
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22164
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22165
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22166
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22167
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22168
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22169


----------



## Greek Boy

Feathered Dragons- Very nice group of youngsters. They look healthy and quite at home in their new home. All the best to you in your upcoming season. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Greek Boy said:


> Feathered Dragons- I must agree, your loft is coming out beautifully. Looks like you thought of everything for a healthy enviroment for your birds. One question if I may? It looks like your going for V-perches. Do you prefer these to box perches? I have always found that its harder to catch a bird with v-perches and tends to make the flock a little wild when you enter. Box perches surrounds each bird and gives them their own private territory and makes them easier to handle. This is just an observation I have made over the years. Again a great job and should be very proud of your construction skills. Almondman is right, You, Shadybug Loft, and Zippy could make a good living constructing lofts for fanciers. All the best-Nick..


Thanks Nick. Its not that I prefer v-perches over box perches it's just that I had material around to build them. I just wanted to use up all the scrap and not have to buy more lumber. I do like box perches but my wallet is empty right now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, what do you have under the slat floor, just a wood floor that you have to scrape?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mark, what do you have under the slat floor, just a wood floor that you have to scrape?


Yeah just a plywood floor. I'll clean it like I do my other loft, scrape and suck it up with a shop vac.


----------



## almondman

Congratulations on getting the loft home and the birds moved in. I bet you are glad that it's done to this point. What, if anything, is left to do.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

almondman said:


> Congratulations on getting the loft home and the birds moved in. I bet you are glad that it's done to this point. What, if anything, is left to do.


Just need to finish the aviary and mount the box which will house my race clock.


----------



## almondman

A job well done


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks, now I can get to other things around the house that I've been putting off.


----------



## almondman

Aha! The infamous "to do" list.  But make sure to allow yourself some time to enjoy the fruits of your labor, and your birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mark, Are you putting anything under the floor to catch the droppings like a tarp or something. Then you could just roll it up and wash it off and have another one ready to use in its place till the next time. Then you would only have to remove enough floor to pull out the tarp.


----------



## almondman

Or there are corrugated paper liners that might be available at pet or feed stores. Theses come in a variety of sizes, are fairly inexpensive, and can just be thrown away after use.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mark, Are you putting anything under the floor to catch the droppings like a tarp or something. Then you could just roll it up and wash it off and have another one ready to use in its place till the next time. Then you would only have to remove enough floor to pull out the tarp.


I was thinking of doing that. I have some rubber mats at work that I could use.


----------



## Greek Boy

Featered Dragons- I'm curious as to where your cool air enters the loft? The warm air exits thru your fan on the roof but I don't see where it comes in when the loft is closed up for the night or in bad weather. I like that you used insulation. It will help maintain an even temperature during the night which helps the birds to keep their form longer during the race season. Good move on your part. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Greek Boy said:


> Featered Dragons- I'm curious as to where your cool air enters the loft? The warm air exits thru your fan on the roof but I don't see where it comes in when the loft is closed up for the night or in bad weather. I like that you used insulation. It will help maintain an even temperature during the night which helps the birds to keep their form longer during the race season. Good move on your part. Yours in sport-Nick..


I am putting it to the test right now with all the rain I am getting. The window on the left side that faces the shed is left open about 4 inches. Rain can not really blow in that window. The front door has about a 1 inch gap at the bottom and the threshold is angled downward so no rain runs in. Also the window on the front tilts in at the top so only freash air and no rain can enter that way.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Pictures From The Move*

I just got these picture in an email from my buddy that helped with the move on Saturday. This project couldn't have happened like this if it wasn't for the fact that my buddy has a saw mill and that I have access to equipment from work.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22176
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22177
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22178
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22179
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22180


----------



## almondman

That is one nice set up. Looks really nice. You should sit back with a case of your favorite beverage and just enjoy.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

almondman said:


> That is one nice set up. Looks really nice. You should sit back with a case of your favorite beverage and just enjoy.


I'd love to do that but there is too many other things that need attention around here now.


----------



## almondman

All work and no play!?!?!? You are one dedicated dude.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

almondman said:


> All work and no play!?!?!? You are one dedicated dude.


I figure as long as I keep the nicest looking house in the neighborhood nobody can say anything about my birds.


----------



## almondman

Probably very true. If you keep your house as nice as your loft(s), that should never be a problem!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Aviary Is Done*

I just finished the aviary. All I need to do is put one final coat of paint on everything and I'll be done.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22186
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22185


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks nice, good job.


----------



## billyr70

Very nice, looks well thought out and top quality work. Good luck.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Just killin time*

I didn't have much going on here at work today so I decided to make a box to mount my race clock in. I found this box over in our Comm Department and cut the front out. I epoxyed a piece of plexiglass in the opening. There is no real need for it but it helped pass some time.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22197


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Just my luck*

Well almost all my birds like their new home. I have 5 that would rather spend the whole day trying to get into the breeder loft. You would think after 2 days without feed they would start trapping in the YB loft with the other racers.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Finishing touches*

I was out cleaning my shed today and found this weathervane that I forgot I bought about a year ago. I think it adds a nice touch to the loft. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=22316


----------



## Zippy

I like that, and the loft looks great. Do you remember where you bought it?


----------



## almondman

Nice touch!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Zippy said:


> I like that, and the loft looks great. Do you remember where you bought it?


I bought it on ebay. I don't even remember what I paid for it.


----------



## bhymer

Swen Weathervanes, I have the same one... Great for wind speed and direction.


----------



## Zippy

Thank you!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The weathervane looks cool Mark.


----------

